# Synthetic Stocks and Gun Oil



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I just bought my first gun with a synthetic stock on Tuesday (?) Up till this point I have only had wood stocked guns and oil on the stock was not a big deal.
Can you get oil on a synthetic stock?
Can you get gun scrubber (using the term like Kleenex or Xerox) on the stock?
Are there any other special care tips?
The gun is a Browning Gold Hunter (I know...) so any other special care tips are appreciated.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats om your new baby  Actually gunoil on wood is a "no-no" It tends to darken the wood as well as soften it.Synthetic is pretty much bullet proof in reguards to moisture,try to keep cleaning agents off the exteior if possible,it might remove the camo?

~PS,save some money on cleaning "gun scrub" is the same as "brake cleaner for half the price.It a good idea to run some lite oil thru the barrel now and then.

Its reommended we use "Tri Flow"oil on our perazzi target guns so we use it on our benellis as well,super lite weight,won't stiffen in the cold and does'nt harm the wood either.

~Also we use mineral spirts to clean the unburnt powder and plastic residue from the action and barrel,again proven not to harm any interior or exterior components.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

dont get gun scrubber on the stock unless you get the synthetic safe gun scrubber. it will turn your stock a lighter black


----------

